# Bought my very first gun today!



## Melissa (Feb 4, 2012)

I've grown up around guns and have hunted my whole life and have a very nice rifle my dad bought me a few years ago, but today I finally bought my own!

I got a nice little Ruger LC9 and my husband got a Ruger SR9.  Already love it!

Also special ordered myself a Remington 870 Express 20 ga. in hardwoods pink camo, can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 4, 2012)

That is awsome, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 4, 2012)

sweet shooter


----------



## Lonewolf40 (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome! Want to see a pic of that shotgun when u get it too!


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## thc_clubPres (Feb 6, 2012)

nice, that lcp has become my favorite pocket piece.  you'll enjoy it.


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice.  There is just something about that first gun purchase that you'll never forget.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lonewolf40 said:


> Awesome! Want to see a pic of that shotgun when u get it too!



X 2


----------



## jreXD9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Now, get your carry permit and carry wherever it's legal to carry.  The permit will cost you approx $70.  Ruger makes good stuff.  

If, for some reason you end up not liking the LC9 check out the Ruger LCR revolver in .38 or .357.  My very petite wife carries the 2 oz. heavier .357 model but shoots .38s thru it.


----------



## jreXD9 (Feb 11, 2012)

$150?  Do what?  I haven't heard that and I'm sure that would've been posted on another site I frequent.  I posed that question for them and will post here what info I get.  I haven't seen or heard any barking about that price jump.  Not to say YOU ARE WRONG....I just hope you are.


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 11, 2012)

AlanShort said:


> nice. The price of a carrying permit goes up to $150 in march($70 now). Bet the ole man dont beat on ya anymore




Proof?.....There is none...... license is not going to $150 in March


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 11, 2012)

jreXD9 said:


> Now, get your carry permit and carry wherever it's legal to carry.  The permit will cost you approx $70.  Ruger makes good stuff.
> 
> If, for some reason you end up not liking the LC9 check out the Ruger LCR revolver in .38 or .357.  My very petite wife carries the 2 oz. heavier .357 model but shoots .38s thru it.



3.6 oz. heaver....I mean if we are spliting hairs......


----------



## jreXD9 (Feb 11, 2012)

ha, yep....but anything to help my blue eyed, petite babe in the shooting dept is a good thing.  I ran about 35 thru it @ Autrey's yesterday and man, that is one accurate little revolver that doesn't bite much.  And for a revolver, that is a very smooth and light trigger pull.
Re: the GWL fee, I posed that on another site and the replies have said, "Not true."


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 11, 2012)

jreXD9 said:


> ha, yep....but anything to help my blue eyed, petite babe in the shooting dept is a good thing.  I ran about 35 thru it @ Autrey's yesterday and man, that is one accurate little revolver that doesn't bite much.  And for a revolver, that is a very smooth and light trigger pull.
> Re: the GWL fee, I posed that on another site and the replies have said, "Not true."



See post 13...I saw your post and came over here and found the thread.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats! Thats awesome! I've had my eye on the LC9 for quite awhile now myself. Great looking guns!


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 11, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> Congrats! Thats awesome! I've had my eye on the LC9 for quite awhile now myself. Great looking guns!



I bought one a couple of weeks ago. Shot almost 150 trouble free rounds through it.


----------



## bpryor (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 12, 2012)

sweet guns


----------



## AM1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mountainpass said:


> I bought one a couple of weeks ago. Shot almost 150 trouble free rounds through it.



is the LC9 small enough for pocket carry?


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 12, 2012)

AM1 said:


> is the LC9 small enough for pocket carry?



I can put it in the pocket of my 511's, but it is on the edge of ideal. It's possible, but of course the edge depends on pocket size and your ability to draw from said pocket.


----------



## AM1 (Feb 12, 2012)

so cargo pants would be alright, but maybe not front pocket of wranglers?


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 12, 2012)

AM1 said:


> so cargo pants would be alright, but maybe not front pocket of wranglers?



Probably not.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Feb 14, 2012)

You've got to post a picture of the 870 when you get it.  I didn't know they came in pink.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 14, 2012)

You won't regret going with Ruger! I love mine! I want to see the 870 in pink when you get it! That's crazy cool!


----------



## Big Buck Down N GA (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice pic , the gun is nice too


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice...I bought a black youth 870 and then customized the front foregrip for my wife.  Not to hi-jack the thread, but here it is.  Didn't know you could buy a pink stock....especially youth size.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome - Good choice on the Ruger!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 20, 2012)

Robert Warnock said:


> You've got to post a picture of the 870 when you get it.  I didn't know they came in pink.





bamaboy said:


> You won't regret going with Ruger! I love mine! I want to see the 870 in pink when you get it! That's crazy cool!




Still waiting on it!!! They said it could take up to 30 days to come in, I hope not! We're working on the 3rd week now!

This is wait it's gonna look like if it ever comes in!


----------

